# Οικολογικά καθαριστικά, εντομοκτόνα και απωθητικό μυρμηγκιών



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2011)

Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες συζητάμε πολύ για οικολογικούς τρόπους να απαλλαγούμε από τα μυρμήγκια, καθώς και για οικολογικά καθαριστικά, δείτε παρακάτω μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα λίστα από την εκπομπή της ΕΤ1 Μήλα μου πράσινα.

ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕΣ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ - επ. "Πράσινο Σπίτι"

*οικολογικό υγρό πιάτων*
υλικά:
650 gr φυσικό σαπούνι Μασσαλίας (υγρό) ή 200 gr σαπούνι Μασσαλίας (πλάκα) + 5 λίτρα νερό
10 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο λεβάντας
8 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο δεντρολίβανου​ 
4 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο ευκαλύπτου
1 άδειο μπουκάλι με ενσωματωμένο ψεκαστήρα

Αυτό το δοκίμασα, είναι πολύ καλό. Χρειάζεται βέβαια λίγη περισσότερη ποσότητα στο σφουγγαράκι, ωστόσο μυρίζει πολύ ωραία και είναι αποτελεσματικό. Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε σαπούνι πλάκα, πρέπει να το κόψετε σε λεπτές φλούδες ή να το τρίψετε στον τρίφτη (είναι εύκολο, είναι πολύ μαλακό σαπούνι το σαπούνι Μασσαλίας) και να το αφήσετε στο μπουκάλι με το νερό τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες.

συμβουλή για λίπη και καμένα φαγητά:
σε ζεστό σκεύος: τοποθετούμε μαγειρική σόδα και την αφήνουμε να δράσει για 15 λεπτά
σε κρύο σκεύος: ρίχνουμε ζεστό νερό + ½ φλιτζάνι ξίδι ή χυμό λεμονιού

-------------------------------------------------------​ 
*οικολογικό αποφρακτικό*
υλικά:
μία κούπα λευκό ξίδι
μία κούπα μαγειρική σόδα
μία τσαγιέρα ζεστό νερό

συμβουλή: Χρησιμοποιήστε το λευκό ξίδι και για να καταπολεμήσετε την κακοσμία που αναδύεται από τα σιφόνια. Αν σας ενοχλεί η μυρωδιά του ξιδιού, μπορείτε να προσθέσετε λίγες σταγόνες από το αγαπημένο σας αιθέριο έλαιο.​Το δοκίμασα κι αυτό. Είναι αποτελεσματικό επίσης. Είδα σε μια άλλη εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση ότι μετά τη σόδα μπορείς να προσθέσεις και μαγειρικό αλάτι, και μετά το ξίδι - προσοχή, αφρίζει, μην τρομάξετε :)

-------------------------------------------------------

*οικολογικό απωθητικό για μυρμήγκια*
Α' τρόπος:
Σκουπίστε τις επιφάνειες και τα ντουλάπια με ένα υγρό σφουγγάρι, πάνω στο οποίο έχετε ρίξει 6-8 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο δυόσμου ή σιτρονέλας.

Β' τρόπος:
Θρυμματίστε τσόφλια αβγού και ρίξτε τα στις γωνίες του σπιτιού σας. Το συνιστούν οι γεωπόνοι.

-------------------------------------------------------​ 
*οικολογικό απολυμαντικό για τη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας*
υλικά:
Μισό φλυτζάνι μαγειρική σόδα
¼ φλυτζανιού λευκό ξίδι
10 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο τεϊόδεντρου (tea tree oil)

σημείωση: Το αιθέριο έλαιο τεϊόδεντρου είναι ιδιαιτέρως γνωστό για την απολυμαντική του δράση και θεωρείται αποτελεσματικό σε δερματικές παθήσεις και σε διάφορα είδη μολύνσεων.​ Άλλο ένα που δοκίμασα. Η μυρωδιά του αιθέριου έλαιου είναι λίγο έντονη, ωστόσο το μίγμα είναι αποτελεσματικό. Όχι τόσο όσο τα απορρυπαντικά τύπου ακουαφόρτε, που διαλύουν τα πάντα χωρίς τρίψιμο, ωστόσο καλό.
-------------------------------------------------------

*οικολογικό μείγμα καθαρισμού για την μπανιέρα & τα πλακάκια*
υλικά:
1 φλυτζάνι μαγειρική σόδα
¼ φλυτζανιού υγρό σαπούνι Μασσαλίας
2 ταμπλέτες βιταμίνης C λιωμένες
3-5 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο τεϊόδεντρου (tea tree oil)
1 άδειο μπουκάλι

-------------------------------------------------------

*οικολογικό μαλακτικό ρούχων*
υλικά:
Α' τρόπος:
βλαστοί λεβάντας (μία χούφτα)
½ κιλό λευκό ξίδι
1 άδειο μπουκάλι
1 σουρωτήρι
(αφήστε το για 6 εβδομάδες)

Β' τρόπος:
½ κιλό λευκό ξίδι
24 σταγόνες (ή περισσότερο για πιο έντονο άρωμα) αιθέρια έλαια της αρεσκείας σας
1 άδειο μπουκάλι

-------------------------------------------------------

*οικολογικό αρωματικό χώρου*

με αιθέρια έλαια:
μία κούπα αποσταγμένο νερό
8-10 σταγόνες από αιθέριο έλαιο της αρεσκείας σας
μία μικρή συσκευασία ψεκασμού (σπρέι)

με αποξηραμένα μπαχαρικά:
Τοποθετήστε αρωματικά μπαχαρικά σε μπολ, όπως αστεροειδή γλυκάνισο με μοσχοκάρυδο και βανίλια​

Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να βρω λευκό ξίδι στο σουπερμάρκετ σε μεγάλη συσκευασία, και χρησιμοποιώ απλό, ωστόσο πρέπει να βρω λευκό για να κάνω και το μαλακτικό. Διάβασα κάπου ότι υπάρχει στα Lidl, ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει;


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2011)

Απορία σχετικά με την πρώτη συνταγή: σύμφωνα με τη γιαγιά μου άλλο το σαπούνι Μασσαλίας και άλλο το κοινό πράσινο σαπούνι, αλλά οι συνταγές μου φαίνεται το θεωρούν το ίδιο. Για το πλύσιμο ρούχων, πιάτων κλπ το κοινό πράσινο σαπούνι είναι μια χαρά (και φτηνότερο και το ίδιο οικολογικό με το άλλο) 

Πράσινο σαπούνι






Σαπούνι Μασσαλίας


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν φτιάχνονται με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο (για το σαπούνι Μασσαλίας, εδώ), ωστόσο το σαπούνι Μασσαλίας είναι πιο μαλακό, και μυρίζει διαφορετικά (αυτό που πήρα εγώ ήταν _τύπου_ Μασσαλίας, ποιητικό: σαπούνι Αλεπουδέλη :))

Με πράσινο σαπούνι μπορείτε να φτιάξετε πολύ αποτελεσματικό εντομοκτόνο για μελίγκρα και αυτές τις άσπρες ψείρες (αφίδες) που τρώνε τα φυτά και τα κάνουν να φαίνονται σαν ξεραμένα:

1 λίτρο νερό, 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού καθαρό οινόπνευμα, 1 υγρό σαπούνι για τα πιάτα ή 2-3 κουταλάκια του γλυκού τριμμένο πράσινο ή λευκό σαπούνι. Ψεκάζουμε 1-2 φορές την βδομάδα.​
Το μίγμα αυτό τρυπάει το περίβλημα των ζουζουνιών και τα ξεραίνει. Εναλλακτικά, βάζετε αλουμινόχαρτο γύρω γύρω στη γλάστρα, να σκεπάζεται το χώμα. Οι αφίδες μπερδεύονται από την αντανάκλαση, περνάνε το κάτω για πάνω, και βγαίνουν στην πάνω μεριά των φυτών, όπου μπορείτε να τις ψεκάσετε ευκολότερα, ή να τις σκοτώσετε με τα χέρια (για μπρουτάλ τύπους).

Διάβασα ότι για την καταπολέμηση της αφίδας είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικές και οι πασχαλίτσες, που θεωρούν τα συγκεκριμένα έντομα πρώτης τάξης μεζέ. Το κακό είναι ότι οι πασχαλίτσες στους ανοιχτούς χώρους πετούν και φεύγουν, εκτός αν έχετε γεράνια (λέει), οπότε μπορεί να τις κρατήσετε στη γειτονιά περισσότερο.

Πολύ αποτελεσματικό εντομοκτόνο επίσης είναι διάλυμα καπνού σε νερό. Βάζετε μια χούφτα καπνού σε 1 μπουκάλι νερό (εγώ χρησιμοποίησα του ενάμισι λίτρου), το αφήνετε 24 ώρες, σουρώνετε και ψεκάζετε. Μειονεκτήματα: το διάλυμα είναι δηλητηριώδες, οπότε πρέπει να προσέχετε, και κοστίζει περισσότερο από ό,τι το παραπάνω με το σαπούνι. Βέβαια κάνει για περισσότερα είδη εντόμων, από ό,τι έχω δει.

Tip: μην ψεκάζετε τα φυτά όταν τα βλέπει ο ήλιος, οι σταγόνες του νερού λειτουργούν σαν μεγεθυντικός φακός και μπορεί να σας καούν.

Δείτε και εδώ για διάφορα άλλα οικολογικά εντομοκτόνα: http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2008/01/blog-post_31.html


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2011)

Αχα! Τώρα ξέρω γιατί έχω πασχαλίτσες, δηλαδή τι πασχαλίτσες, τέρατα εισαγωγής από την Ασία λέει, που κατατρώνε τα πάντα (και τα ζουζούνια) και δεν αφήνουν τις παραδοσιακές πασχαλίτσες στην ησυχία τους. Έχω γεράνια. 

Απ'όσο ξέρω το σαπούνι με έναν τρόπο φτιάχνεται, απλά το Μασσαλίας είναι από καλύτερη ποιότητα λαδιού και πιο μαλακό και καλό για το σώμα, ενώ της ΒΕΣΟ (δεν υπάρχει πια ΒΕΣΟ, το ξέρω), φτιάχνεται από περσινό, μούργα κλπ. Στην παραδοσιακή αγροτική οικονομία δεν πετάμε τίποτα, ούτε τα κατακάθια. 
Όμως όλα αυτά με κάνουν να αναρωτιέμαι πόσο πολύ έχει απομακρυνθεί ο Έλληνας από το χωριό; Τόσο που να ξεχάσει το πράσινο σαπούνι και τη ρίγανη σαν εντομοαπωθητικό; Θυμάμαι ότι είχα έναν συμφοιτητή εξ Αθηνών ο οποίος πριν βρεθεί στο πανεπιστήμιο και παρασυρθεί από εμάς τα επαρχιωτόπουλα, πλενόταν και λουζόταν με πράσινο σαπούνι και δε μιλάμε για πριν πολλά χρόνια. 

_Πω, πω, που τον θυμήθηκα τώρα... Πολύ καλό παιδί και το σημαντικότερο, με φοβερή ικανότητα να απορροφάει γνώσεις τύπου σαβουάρ βιβρ και να αυτοδιορθώνεται διακριτικά. _


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι όλοι οι κάτοικοι των αστικών περιοχών έχουν απομακρυνθεί από το χωριό, παντού. Παράδειγμα: ένας πάρα πολύ καλός τρόπος να καθαρίζουμε ασημικά είναι ο εξής:

Μαγειρική σόδα με νερό (βάζετε λίγο νερό, ίσα ίσα να γίνει το μίγμα σαν λάσπη). Τρίβετε τα ασημικά με αυτό, ξεπλένετε με νερό βρύσης και σκουπίζετε καλά.

Παραλλαγή: μπορείτε να πάρετε ένα πλαστικό ταπεράκι, να το στρώσετε με αλουμινόχαρτο, να βάλετε μέσα χλιαρό νερό και μερικές κουταλιές μαγειρικής σόδας. Βουτάτε μέσα τα ασημικά, και μετά σκουπίζετε με καθαρό πανάκι. Το έκανα σε ένα ζευγάρι σκουλαρίκια που έχω και άστραψαν.

Αντίθετα, ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που χρησιμοποιεί κάτι πανίσχυρα χημικά που σκυλοβρομάνε, που καθαρίζουν ναι μεν τα ασημένια αντικείμενα, αλλά πρώτον είναι πολύ τοξικά και δεύτερον διαβρώνουν αδιόρατα και σιγά σιγά το ασήμι - έτσι μου είχε πει κάποτε ένας κοσμηματοπώλης.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 20, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ιδέες, Palavra, κι αν βρεις λευκό ξίδι, σφύρα, ψάχνω κι εγώ.
Κάποιες φίλες μου χρησιμοποιούν -με επιτυχία- πράσινο σαπούνι τριμμένο στον τρίφτη, στη θέση του απορρυπαντικού, στο πλυντήριο ρούχων. Δεν το έχω τολμήσει ακόμα, αλλά πολύ το σκέφτομαι.
Περιμένω νήμα από τον Nickel, για το φυτό που λέμε _τεϊόδεντρο_ (Melaleuca alternifolia) αλλά δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το τσάι! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2011)

Το πράσινο σαπούνι τριμμένο στη θήκη του πλυντηρίου είναι το επόμενο πρότζεκτ μου  Εξάλλου, ήδη κυκλοφορεί τριμμένο σαπούνι για πλυντήριο στα σουπερμάρκετ (Αρκάδι).


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 20, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία. Από Σεπτέμβρη αρχίζω και φτιάχνω. Μήπως να τα πουλάω κιόλας; χεχεχεχε


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2011)

Δε χρειάζεται να λερώνετε τον τρίφτη σας, το Αρκάδι κυκλοφορεί τριμμένο και έχει και οδηγίες πως να το χρησιμοποιείς στο πλυντήριο. Στο ΗΒ κυκλοφορεί και άσπρο σαπούνι τριμμένο, που είναι σαν το πράσινο αλλά με άλλα φυτικά έλαια. 
Βεβαίως το Αρκάδι στο πλυντήριο ή στο χέρι θέλει καυτό νερό, ενώ το Αριέλ καθαρίζει ακόμα και στους 15 βαθμούς χωρίς να σπαταλάτε ενέργεια για τη θέρμανση του νερού (λέει η διαφήμιση). 

Να προτείνω άλλο εξτρήμ σπορ για τους πράσινους; Φτιάξτε μόνοι σας το σαπούνι σας. Μια θεία μου στην Πάτρα που είχαν πολλές ελιές έφτιαχνε πάντα με το περσινό, τη μούργα κλπ. Το σαπούνι που έφτιαχνε ήταν βεβαίως ακαλαίσθητο σε σχέση με το αγοραστό, δεν είχε την εμφάνιση και τις σφραγίδες κλπ και ήταν μόνο για απορρυπαντικό, γιατί ήταν πολύ σκληρό για τα χέρια, αλλά καθάριζε μια χαρά τα ρούχα και το σπίτι. 
Και όχι, αυτά δεν γινόταν σε καμιά εποχή αρχαία, μιλάω για τέλη δεκαετίας του '80. Όλοι αυτοί που σήμερα θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με αυτά τα θέματα δεν ήταν αγέννητοι τη δεκαετία του '80, δεν είναι δυνατό να τα έχουν ξεχάσει όλα αυτά. Μπορεί να μην ήταν γενικευμένα αλλά σίγουρα όλοι είχαμε μια θεία χρυσοχέρα (και χρυσοχέρα δε σημαίνει καλή μαγείρισσα, όπως κατάντησε να σημαίνει την κοιλιόδουλη εποχή της αφθονίας).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δε χρειάζεται να λερώνετε τον τρίφτη σας, το Αρκάδι κυκλοφορεί τριμμένο και έχει και οδηγίες πως να το χρησιμοποιείς στο πλυντήριο.





Palavra said:


> Το πράσινο σαπούνι τριμμένο στη θήκη του πλυντηρίου είναι το επόμενο πρότζεκτ μου  *Εξάλλου, ήδη κυκλοφορεί τριμμένο σαπούνι για πλυντήριο στα σουπερμάρκετ* (Αρκάδι).


 Νομίζω ότι το ήδη τριμμένο σαπούνι είναι πιο ακριβό από το άτριφτο.
Για τα χειροποίητα σαπούνια: ήδη οργανώνονται σε διάφορες τοπικές κοινωνίες μαθήματα σαπωνοποιίας - νομίζω και στην Αθήνα, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Το δύσκολο είναι να βρεις πρώτη ύλη, δλδ λάδι, από ό,τι ξέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2011)

Το δύσκολο είναι να βρεις/να φτιάξεις σωστή αλισίβα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2011)

Έλα ρε δόχτορα, μην το μπερδεύουμε πολύ το ζήτημα, την ποτάσα την αγοράζεις έτοιμη. Η αλισίβα είναι χάρντκορ κατάσταση. 
Επίσης, πυρηνέλαιο φτηνιάρικο της κακιάς ώρας, π.χ. Ελαΐς βρίσκεις, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι μούργα, θα σου κάνει και πιο ωραίο σαπούνι. Ή αν βρεθείς Δεκέμβριο σε κανένα ελαιοτριβείο κοντά μπορεί να σου δώσουν τίποτα τσάμπα. Όσο για συνταγές, άπειρες στο ιντερνέτιο και στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το δύσκολο είναι να βρεις/να φτιάξεις σωστή αλισίβα.


 
Φτιάχνω αλισίβα  (ή κασταλαγή) και κερνώ μελομακάρονα με αλισίβα, από καρδιάς.

Και στάχτη πουλώ/ανταλλάσσω/δανείζω/χαρίζω. Τ' αφεντικό τρελάθηκε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2011)

Λεπόν, Παλάβρα, η μητέρα μου μου λέει ότι σαπούνι φτιάχνεις και με το λάδι της φριτέζας και με ό,τι λάδι μαζευεις στο βάζο για να το πετάξεις και να μην καταστρέψεις το περιβάλλον, αρκεί να είναι καθαρισμένο από βρωμιές (π.χ. φιλτραρισμένο για να μην έχει κομματάκια καμενες πατάτες). Φυσικά δεν είναι ποιότητα ΑΑΑ να πλυθείς να κάνεις επιδερμίδα, αλλά κανει για απορρυπαντικό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2011)

Έτσι έφτιαχνε και η γιαγιά μου σαπούνι, από ό,τι θυμάμαι (τηγανόλαδο, όχι καμένο) πρόσφατα όμως μου είπαν αυτό που λες, ότι δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2011)

Ρίξτε μια ματιά σ' αυτό το νήμα του φόρουμ της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Ενημέρωσης Γονέων (parents.gr) όπου οι ειδικοί στην πράξη (κυρίες, κυρίως) συζητάνε για τα πάντα περί καθαριστικών, και για συμβατικά απορρυπαντικά και για οικολογικά, έτοιμα και φτιάξ' το μόνος σου. Το καλό είναι πως, εκτός από συνταγές και συμβουλές, το νήμα είναι προσανατολισμένο στις πρακτικές πληροφορίες, δηλαδή τα δοκίμασαν κιόλας, συγκρίνουν την αποτελεσματικότητά τους και αναφέρουν τον ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο χρήσης τους. Είναι λιγάκι δυσανάγνωστο το νήμα (δεν είναι όλα τα φόρουμ νοικοκυρεμένα σαν τη Λεξιλογία), αλλά εντυπωσιάστηκα από το το εύρος των χρήσεων που καλύπτει, καθαριστικά για το πλυντήριο ρούχων, για των πιάτων, για τα πλακάκια, για την τουαλέτα και γενικά τη λάτρα του σπιτιού. 

Αυτό που μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον (και δεν το ήξερα) είναι η ύπαρξη καρπών που περιέχουν σαπωνίνες οι οποίες απελευθερώνονται εύκολα χωρίς να χρειάζεται καμιά επεξεργασία εκτός από την ανάδευσή τους μέσα σε νερό, που γίνεται έτσι κι αλλιώς μέσα στο πλυντήριο. Οι καρποί αυτοί λέγονται *soap nuts* ή *soap berries*, προέρχονται από θαμνώδη φυτά ή μικρά δέντρα του γένους Sapindus και χρησιμοποιούνται για πλύσιμο επί χιλιετίες από λαούς της Ασίας και της Αμερικής. Περισσότερα στο σχετικό λήμμα της Γουίκης. Πωλούνται συσκευασμένοι και στην Ελλάδα (μη σας τρομάζει η τιμή κιλού, στο παραπάνω νήμα λένε ότι συμφέρουν καθώς χρησιμοποιούνται για πολλές πλύσεις). 



Palavra said:


> Το πράσινο σαπούνι τριμμένο στη θήκη του πλυντηρίου είναι το επόμενο πρότζεκτ μου  Εξάλλου, ήδη κυκλοφορεί τριμμένο σαπούνι για πλυντήριο στα σουπερμάρκετ (Αρκάδι).



Όχι στη θήκη του απορρυπαντικού στο πλυντήριο, δεν διαλύεται και θα πλένεις μετά τη θήκη κάνα δίωρο. Διάβασε εκεί πώς ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται μέσα στον κάδο.



SBE said:


> Δε χρειάζεται να λερώνετε τον τρίφτη σας, το Αρκάδι κυκλοφορεί τριμμένο και έχει και οδηγίες πως να το χρησιμοποιείς στο πλυντήριο. Στο ΗΒ κυκλοφορεί και άσπρο σαπούνι τριμμένο, που είναι σαν το πράσινο αλλά με άλλα φυτικά έλαια. [...]


 
Λερώνω τον τρίφτη όταν τον σαπουνίζω; You lost me there.  ;) Πλάκα κάνω βέβαια.
Κι εδώ κυκλοφορεί άσπρο Αρκάδι τριμμένο, με φοινικέλαιο. Το συνιστούν οι παιδίατροι για το πλύσιμο των βρεφικών ρούχων, άρα κάτι ξέρουν αυτοί. Δοκιμασμένο στα δικά μας με εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα, άσπιλη καθαρότητα χωρίς δερματικές επιπλοκές.



Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι το ήδη τριμμένο σαπούνι είναι πιο ακριβό από το άτριφτο.
> Για τα χειροποίητα σαπούνια: ήδη οργανώνονται σε διάφορες τοπικές κοινωνίες μαθήματα σαπωνοποιίας - νομίζω και στην Αθήνα, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Το δύσκολο είναι να βρεις πρώτη ύλη, δλδ λάδι, από ό,τι ξέρω.



Tο τριμμένο σαπούνι (και το τυρί) is the next best thing since sliced bread, for those who sell it at least. 
Εδώ που τα λέμε, όλα αυτά θέλουν να 'χουμε και λίγο το νου μας στο κόστος, όχι καμιά σοβαρή οικονομική μελέτη, απλώς τρεις το λάδι, τρεις το ξίδι κι άλλα δυο ο κόπος μας, ιδίως στον καιρό της κρίσης.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2011)

Το απορρυπαντικό πιάτων, όπως το υπολόγισα, μου κοστίζει χωρίς τον κόπο μου περίπου 0,60€ το μισό λίτρο (το έβαλα σε πλαστική συσκευασία από παλιότερο απορρυπαντικό). Νομίζω ότι τον κόπο μου θα τον υπολόγιζα αν μου αφαιρούνταν από ώρα την οποία αφιερώνω στη δουλειά μου. Ειδάλλως, ιδίως τώρα σε καιρό κρίσης, δεν τον λαμβάνω υπόψη - τον αφαιρώ από το χρόνο φροντίδας σπιτιού, φυτών, διαβάσματος και άσκοπου χαζολογήματος στην τηλεόραση 

Ο συνδυασμός σόδα/ξίδι για απόφραξη κοστίζει λιγότερο από ό,τι ένα τουμποφλό - περίπου 0,30 € τη φορά (που νομίζω θα είναι ακόμα λιγότερο όταν βρω επιτέλους λευκό ξίδι σε μεγάλη συσκευασία) εν αντιθέσει με ένα τουμποφλό που κοστίζει €0,40 περίπου - και είναι και σούπερ τοξικό.

Αυτό που είναι λίγο πιο ακριβό ήταν το καθαριστικό τουαλέτας, επειδή χρησιμοποίησα αποσταγμένο έλαιο τεϊόδεντρου της Apivita, βιολογικής καλλιέργειας. Ωστόσο, βρήκα πολύ φτηνότερο στο ίντερνετ, αν τελικά πάω και το πάρω θα σας πω.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 21, 2011)

Soap nuts από το ecofamily 13,5€ το κιλό. Είναι προϊόν δικαίου εμπορίου, επιπλέον. Έρχονται από τα Ιμαλάια, βέβαια, οπότε υπάρχει επιβάρυνση στο περιβάλλον λόγω απόστασης.
Από το ίδιο δικτυακό μαγαζί: λευκαντικές μαλακτικές μπάλες από καουτσούκ, αντί για μαλακτικό!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2011)

Διάβασα και το σύνδεσμο του Δαιμάνου, και αφού πρώτα χάρηκα που υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται για το περιβάλλον, κατέληξα να αποφασίσω να πάρω τα σαπουνοκάρυδα κι εγώ. Οι κοπέλες εκεί λένε ότι είναι οικονομικά, γιατί κρατάνε πολύ, και επίσης αποτελεσματικά, αν και όχι στις πολύ χαμηλές θερμορκρασίες - εμπόδιο που ξεπερνιέται βουτώντας τα σαπουνοκάρυδα σε ζεστό νερό για 5 λεπτά.

Θα σας ενημερώσω :) Το πειραματόζωο της γειτονιάς σας.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 21, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Θα σας ενημερώσω :) Το πειραματόζωο της γειτονιάς σας.



Εγώ ψήνομαι καιρό τώρα... Με το λευκό ξίδι έβγαλες καμιάν άκρη;

Όταν έρθει η ώρα να σκεφτείς και τις υφασμάτινες επαναχρησιμοποιούμενες σερβιέτες, σφύρα, έχω πολύ καλύτερη και οικολογικότερη λύση!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2011)

Με το λευκό ξίδι όχι, στο ίντερνετ τουλάχιστον. Σήμερα αύριο θα πάω στα Lidl, και θα επανέλθω - όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά το φτηνό που παίρνω από το σουπερμάρκετ (0,20 λεπτά ευρώ :twit:) βάφει, και δεν κάνει για να το βάζεις στα ρούχα.


Α, για λευκαντικό άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ μαγειρική σόδα στη θήκη του απορρυπαντικού (μαζί με απορρυπαντικό). Προς το παρόν, δεν έχω επιπλοκές, και τα άσπρα δεν έχουν κιτρινίλες.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 22, 2011)

Λευκό ξίδι "Μετέωρα" στο Σκλαβενίτη, 0,75€ τα 400ml! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2011)

Να σου πω, είναι όντως λευκό ξίδι, ή είναι ξίδι από λευκό κρασί; Υπάρχει διαφορά, πρόσφατα το έμαθα. Το λευκό ξίδι είναι άσπρο σαν βότκα, δεν έχει καθόλου χρώμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2011)

Καταλαβαίνετε βέβαια ότι η επίδραση των ουσιών που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι διαφορετική και στα μηχανήματα --δεν ξέρω π.χ. αν το καθαρό ξίδι, η γνήσια σόδα, η ποτάσα επηρεάζουν τα μέταλλα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 22, 2011)

_Γνήσιο λευκό ξ*ύ*δι_ (sic), 6 βαθμών, χωρίς στοιχεία για τα σταφύλια. Λες η πονηριά να κρύβεται στο υ; 
Είναι σχεδόν διαφανές με μια υποψία κίτρινου, σαν τεκίλα περισσότερο παρά σαν βότκα...
Τώρα διάβασα το άρθρο στη Βίκι, δε μου φαίνεται σαν προϊόν απόσταξης, μυρίζει λίγο πιο απαλά από το κανονικό. Λες να αραιώνουν το κόκκινο;


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Λευκό ξίδι "Μετέωρα" στο Σκλαβενίτη, 0,75€ τα 400ml! :)


 
Το χρησιμοποιούμε στο σπίτι αραιωμένο για τον καθαρισμό των χαλιών (δεν αφήνει σημάδια, όμως είναι σκούρα τα χαλιά οπότε δεν ξέρω). Έψαξα να βρω για να δω τι γράφει στη συσκευασία, αλλά δυστυχώς ξεμείναμε. Έχω μια αμυδρή ανάμνηση της λέξης απόσταγμα, ωστόσο με τόσες λέξεις που ζογκλάρω κάθε μέρα, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2011)

Βρήκα (και αγόρασα) πολύ φτηνά αιθέρια έλαια εδώ. Λευκό ξίδι πουθενά, ωστόσο


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2011)

Επειδή έχασα μερικά μηνύματα και βλέπω σύγχυση ως προς το λευκό ξίδι, όπως λέει η παλάβρα, το ξίδι από λευκό κρασί, το οποίο έχει το χρώμα του λευκού κρασιού περίπου, παλιά το έβγαζε μόνο η Τοπ κι όχι από πάντα, από τη δεκαετία του '80 περίπου και ήταν το γκουρμέ ξίδι τους (μετά γίναμε όλοι γευσιγνώστες). Το κανονικό ξίδι ήταν πάντα αυτό το θολό καφέ-κόκκινο χρώμα κι εμείς το αγοράζαμε χύμα από την οινοποιία της γειτονιάς, πήγαινες με το μπουκάλι σου και σου το γέμιζαν. 

Οι βόρειοι που δεν έχουν σταφύλια έχουν το άλλο ξίδι, που είναι διαφανές σα νερό, παράγεται εργαστηριακά με απόσταξη βύνης και είναι διάλυμα οξικού οξέος μέχρι και 20%, δηλαδή είναι πιο δυνατό από το άλλο και γι'αυτό είναι πιο δραστικό στα άλατα κλπ. 

Επειδή εδώ στα ξένα το κρασόξιδο είναι ακριβό, για οικιακή χρήση έχουμε το άλλο, αλλά η εμπειρία μου είναι ότι κανένα ξίδι δεν κάνει τίποτα στα άλατα. 
Τα τζάμια τα καθαρίζουν όλα τα ξίδια.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2011)

Τα άλατα καθαρίζουν με το ξίδι, απλώς πρέπει να μείνει - μπορείς να βρέξεις, π.χ. ένα ύφασμα με διάλυμα ξιδιού 1-1, να το αφήσεις στην μπαταρία σου και μετά από κανένα εικοσάλεπτο να το βγάλεις. 

Εγώ ψάχνω λευκό ξίδι για να φτιάξω το μαλακτικό που γράφω παραπάνω, αλλά φευ!


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2011)

Αν βάλεις κιτρικό οξύ (ξινό, σκόνη δηλαδή) και νερό δεν θα γίνει φυσικά η μετατροπή του σε οξικό οξύ; Κάνας χημικός;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2011)

Μη μου βάζεις ιδέες, ο Δαιμάνος είναι διακοπές, η Αλεξάνδρα δεν ξέρω, με βλέπω να ανατινάζομαι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αν βάλεις κιτρικό οξύ (ξινό, σκόνη δηλαδή) και νερό δεν θα γίνει φυσικά η μετατροπή του σε οξικό οξύ; Κάνας χημικός;



Για τις καθαριστικές ιδιότητες του κιτρικού οξέος, καλά τα θυμάσαι. Αλλά να δώσει και οξικό οξύ μέσω αραίωσης, δύσκολο μου φαίνεται... :)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 2, 2011)

Παλάβρα, το λευκό ξίδι της μάρκας Μετέωρα, το βρήκα και σε Καρφούρ. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το αυθεντικό λευκό, αλλά μυρίζει λιγότερο ξιδίλα από το καφέ. Εγώ το έβαλα σαν μαλακτικό ρούχων στο πλυντήριο με λίγες σταγόνες βάμμα λεβάντας (αυτό είχα, αυτό έβαλα) και έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά! 
Το ξινό, το λεγόμενο και _λεμόντοζο_ στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, δεν έχει σχέση με το ξίδι. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, άλλο κιτρικό κι άλλο οξικό οξύ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αν βάλεις κιτρικό οξύ (ξινό, σκόνη δηλαδή) και νερό δεν θα γίνει φυσικά η μετατροπή του σε οξικό οξύ; Κάνας χημικός;


 
Όχι, :) κι άμα γινότανε απ' το λεμόνι ξίδι, τότε τα μαρουλόφυλλα θα τα 'κανα κοψίδι


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2011)

Καθάρισα καμένα λίπη στο φούρνο μου ως εξής: άλειψα το φούρνο με πάστα μαγειρικής σόδας (σόδα + νερό μέχρι να γίνει σαν οδοντόκρεμα περίπου), άναψα το φούρνο να ζεσταθεί λίγο, ψέκασα με ξινό, και σκούπισα με σφουγγαράκι (αν και θα ήταν καλύτερα με βετέξ, γιατί με ταλαιπώρησε). Ο φούρνος καθάρισε, και εγώ δεν πέθανα από τις αναθυμιάσεις :)

Επίσης, ανακάλυψα κι αυτό το ωραίο ιστολόγιο: http://noikokyrokoritso.blogspot.com/


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Λευκό ξίδι "Μετέωρα" στο Σκλαβενίτη, 0,75€ τα 400ml! :)


 
Κρασόξιδο "Μετέωρα", από το τοπικό πρατήριο της Ένωσης Αγροτικών Συνεταιρισμών Καλαμπάκας που το παρα+συσκευάζει, 
1,5€ τα 2 lt. Πληροφορίες εντός. Θα πάω μια μέρα να δω τι άλλο έχει και πόσο, δεν ξέρω όμως πότε θα τα καταφέρω.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 14, 2011)

Α, το ξέχασα. Βρήκα λευκό ξίδι (ελληνικό) στο Lidl, 0,69€ η συσκευασία του ενός λίτρου.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]Επειδή εδώ στα ξένα το κρασόξιδο είναι ακριβό, για οικιακή χρήση έχουμε το άλλο, αλλά η εμπειρία μου είναι ότι κανένα ξίδι δεν κάνει τίποτα στα άλατα. [...]


 
Η δική μου εμπειρία είναι εντελώς αντίθετη. Με ξίδι - από κρασί συνήθως, σε αραιό και χλιαρό διάλυμα με νερό - λαμπικάρω την καφετιέρα, τον βραστήρα, όποια συσκευή πιάσει άλατα στο σπίτι, αντί να μοσχοπληρώνω τις σκόνες αφαλάτωσης που πλασάρουν οι κατασκευαστές (9€ για σακουλάκι δύο χρήσεων μού ζητούσαν για την καφετιέρα). Στον βραστήρα ιδίως, που βλέπεις το εσωτερικό, την πρώτη φορά εντυπωσιάστηκα βλέποντας πόσο γρήγορα έσπαγαν τα κομμάτια των αλάτων που είχαν κατακαθίσει στον πάτο. Και μετά βράζει πιο γρήγορα το νερό βέβαια, άρα και οικονομία στην ενέργεια.
Οξύ + άλας -> νέο άλας + νέο οξύ, και καλό ξέπλυμα μετά να απομακρυνθεί το νέο άλας (πριν προλάβει να κατακαθίσει σαν ίζημα), σαν καινούργια γίνονται. Δοκίμασέ το.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2011)

Εννοείται ξίδι για τα άλατα, είναι θαυματουργό.
(Και για τις ψείρες, πάλι ξίδι λέει. :))


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2011)

Ρε παιδία, γιατί σε μένα δεν έχει καταφέρει ποτέ μα ποτέ το ξύδι να καθαρίσει τα άλατα;


----------



## cougr (Oct 14, 2011)

Αυτό συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν δεν έχει αφεθεί αρκετός χρόνος για να διαλυθούν τα υπολείμματα ή επειδή το ξύδι έχει αραιωθεί πάρα πολύ με νερό.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2011)

Έχει δίκιο ο cougr. Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ στις μπαταρίες του μπάνιου, και καθαρίζουν καλύτερα κι από ό,τι με το βιακάλ. Κάπου το έγραψα, νομίζω: βρέχεις ένα πανάκι με σκέτο ξίδι, ή αραιωμένο (1 προς 1), αν φοβάσαι μήπως κάνεις ζημιά, τυλίγεις την μπαταρία, και αφήνεις το πανάκι κανένα μισαωράκι. Μετά το παίρνεις, και η μπαταρία έχει γίνει λαμπίκο. 
Το ίδιο και οι καφετιέρες, που είπαν τα παιδιά πιο πάνω.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2011)

daeman said:


> Η δική μου εμπειρία είναι εντελώς αντίθετη. Με ξίδι - από κρασί συνήθως, σε αραιό και χλιαρό διάλυμα με νερό - λαμπικάρω την καφετιέρα, τον βραστήρα, όποια συσκευή πιάσει άλατα στο σπίτι, αντί να μοσχοπληρώνω τις σκόνες αφαλάτωσης που πλασάρουν οι κατασκευαστές (9€ για σακουλάκι δύο χρήσεων μού ζητούσαν για την καφετιέρα).


 
Ένας βραστήρας της Philips που πήρα πρόσφατα είχε αναλυτικές οδηγίες για καθαρισμό με ξίδι, και δεν ανέφερε πουθενά ειδικές σκόνες. Και, μια και ρωτάει η SBE, οι οδηγίες λένε ότι το νερό με το ξίδι (4:1) πρέπει να μείνει όλη νύχτα μέσα στον βραστήρα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Ένας βραστήρας της Philips που πήρα πρόσφατα είχε αναλυτικές οδηγίες για καθαρισμό με ξίδι.


Θυμήθηκα το τσάι που είχα φτιάξει μια φορά, που ανακάλυψα ότι έπινα ξίδι, γιατί κάποιο άλλο μέλος της οικογένειας είχε αποφασίσει να καθαρίσει το βραστήρα...


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Η συνταγή για thé vinaigrette nickeloise, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Μα πού στο καλό τα θυμάστε όλα! Ευτυχώς δεν αναθεωρώ τις αναμνήσεις μου... Μέχρι να αναλάβει ο Αλοΐσιος τις διασκευές.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Ένας βραστήρας της Philips που πήρα πρόσφατα είχε αναλυτικές οδηγίες για καθαρισμό με ξίδι, και δεν ανέφερε πουθενά ειδικές σκόνες. Και, μια και ρωτάει η SBE, οι οδηγίες λένε ότι το νερό με το ξίδι (4:1) πρέπει να μείνει όλη νύχτα μέσα στον βραστήρα.


 
Αν βάλεις τον βραστήρα να δουλέψει λίγο, όχι να βράσει, μπορεί να αρκεί ένα μισάωρο, αναλόγως πόσον καιρό μαζεύει άλατα βέβαια. Για πλήρη καθαρισμό, το αφήνεις περισσότερο. Προσοχή μην εισπνεύσεις τον ατμό όμως, γιατί πνίγεσαι.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αν βάλεις τον βραστήρα να δουλέψει λίγο, όχι να βράσει, μπορεί να αρκεί ένα μισάωρο, αναλόγως πόσον καιρό μαζεύει άλατα βέβαια.


 
Ε, ως γνωστόν οι μεταφραστές χρησιμοποιούν βραστήρες και καφετιέρες περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο επάγγελμα. :-D Ο δικός μου προτείνει το εξής: βάζεις το νερό να βράσει, μετά συμπληρώνεις το ξίδι, το αφήνεις όλη νύχτα, *δεν* το πίνεις (ακούς Nick;  ), το ξεπλένεις (=βράζεις νερό) δύο φορές et voilà!



daeman said:


> Προσοχή μην εισπνεύσεις τον ατμό όμως, γιατί πνίγεσαι.



Ω ναι!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2012)

Ανακάλυψα το απόλυτο καθαριστικό φούρνου, που επίσης καθαρίζει άλατα και μούχλες στο μπάνιο. Χρησιμοποίησα μια συνταγή που βρήκα εδώ, αλλά και αλλού στο ίντερνετ, όπως εδώ. Λεπόν: αγοράζουμε βόρακα από το φαρμακείο. (Σε μορφή σκόνης, 3€ το κιλό. Προσοχή: δεν είναι το ίδιο με το βορικό οξύ). Αγοράζουμε επίσης μαγειρική σόδα (αν την πάρετε χύμα από μαγαζί με μπαχαρικά, λιγότερο από 2€ το κιλό) και φτηνό αλάτι (π.χ. με τη μάρκα του σουπερμάρκετ από το οποίο ψωνίζουμε). Ανακατεύουμε σε ένα βαζάκι σε ίσα μέρη, για παράδειγμα 1 φλιτζάνι του καφέ σόδα, 1 φλιτζάνι του καφέ βόρακα, και 1 φλιτζάνι του καφέ σόδα. 

Το μοναδικό υλικό που είναι ελαφρώς τοξικό (προκαλεί ερεθισμό στο λαιμό) αν το εισπνεύσετε σε μεγάλες ποσότητες είναι ο βόρακας. Έτσι, μπορείτε να τρίψετε λίγο πράσινο σαπούνι, να το διαλύσετε σε νερό και να το προσθέσετε στο μίγμα σιγά σιγά μέχρι να γίνει πηχτό σαν λάσπη. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένα παρασκεύασμα σε μορφή πάστας, με κόκκους. Αν πάρετε με ένα πανάκι ή βετέξ λίγο από αυτό, και το τρίψετε σε καμένα λίπη, θα εντυπωσιαστείτε. Το καλύτερο; Δουλεύει σε κρύο φούρνο, είναι άοσμο, και φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον. 

Έβαλα και μια φίλη να ρωτήσει τον πατέρα της που είναι χημικός και εργάζεται στη βιομηχανία, ο οποίος μας είπε ότι είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα το παραπάνω μίγμα :) Ωστόσο, προσοχή: θέλει πολύ καλό σκούπισμα γιατί μένουν κόκκοι, και επίσης μην ανακατεύετε με άλλα απορρυπαντικά, δεν ξέρετε τι μπορεί να συμβεί. 

Συνολικό κόστος για περίπου 3 κιλά από δαύτο: λιγότερο από 6€. Δηλαδή το μισό κιλό κοστίζει λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2014)

Με τι μπορώ να καθαρίσω την πλάκα του ηλεκτρικού σίδερου; Κάνει το ξίδι αδιάλυτο;


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

...
Στα παλιά σίδερα, άφοβα. Τα πιο πολλά καινούργια όμως έχουν κάποια «ειδική» επικάλυψη που μπορεί να φύγει με το ξίδι. Από την άλλη, καλύτερα να φύγει η επικάλυψη των αλάτων, γιατί έτσι, και περισσότερη ενέργεια καταναλώνει το σίδερο και στίγματα αφήνει στα ρούχα. Θα 'λεγα να δοκιμάσεις πρώτα με σχετικά αραιό διάλυμα (1:1 με νερό) και αν δεν κάνει δουλειά, ν' αυξήσεις την περιεκτικότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2014)

daeman said:


> Στα παλιά σίδερα, άφοβα. Τα πιο πολλά καινούργια όμως έχουν κάποια «ειδική» επικάλυψη που μπορεί να φύγει με το ξίδι. Από την άλλη, καλύτερα να φύγει η επικάλυψη των αλάτων, γιατί έτσι, και περισσότερη ενέργεια καταναλώνει το σίδερο και στίγματα αφήνει στα ρούχα. Θα 'λεγα να δοκιμάσεις πρώτα με σχετικά αραιό διάλυμα (1:1 με νερό) και αν δεν κάνει δουλειά, ν' αυξήσεις την περιεκτικότητα.


OK, θα δοκιμάσω με το αραιωμένο πρώτα. Ναι, είναι απ' τα καινούργια με την “κεραμική” επικάλυψη.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

Σχετικός κατάλογος: http://www.evonymos.org/greek/index.html


----------

